# $325 less in my wallet now.



## zombieresponder (Aug 20, 2012)

I met the president of the local radio club at a cert class last month and gave him my email. Turned out to be a good thing since he emailed about some equipment for sale. I now have a Kenwood TS-450S. Now I have to spend even more money so I can get on the air.


----------



## k0xxx (Oct 27, 2011)

The 450s is a nice radio, and the price is great for a entry level rig to get on HF. If you have a spot to hang multiband wire antenna, or to place a vertical, then all you need is some coax and a tuner and you're good to go (providing that you have a 20 amp power supply).


----------



## zombieresponder (Aug 20, 2012)

I have coax and lots of space for antennas, but no tuner, antenna, or power supply. I will be using a 12v battery for power, and I'll have to buy a tuner. Looking at antenna designs now since I'll probably build my own. Any recommendations on an antenna switch?


----------



## bacpacker (Jul 15, 2011)

Take a look at this one. If cut very pecisely, it can be ran with no tuner. I've used it and it works pretty well for not much money.

http://www.hamuniverse.com/multidipole.html


----------



## k0xxx (Oct 27, 2011)

A fan dipole is a good way to resonance on a couple of different bands, and they are relatively easy to construct. As for an antenna switch, Daiwa makes some decent switches at reasonable prices. B&W is an older brand and they make high quality switches. I'd recommend staying away from Workman, OPEK, Dosy, and other CB/bargain brands. Most of them may be fine at 4 watts output, but may eventually fail at 100w.

Using a battery is fine, but keep an eye that the voltage doesn't get too low while you're transmitting. Most tranceivers will just shut off at low voltage, but some can suffer damage.

You were quicker than me *bacpacker*. That's what I was talking about. :?)


----------



## zombieresponder (Aug 20, 2012)

I'll have the battery on a charger, and for no more than I'll likely TX on it, I doubt that the voltage would ever drop enough to create a problem. I may actually kill two birds with one stone on this and create a battery bank to use as backup power for everything else as well.

Thanks for the recommendations.


----------

